# Iphone piraté?



## Wolfy31 (31 Juillet 2019)

J'ai un Iphone 4s, désactivée, je m'en sert pour les photos. Il n'as pas icloud d'activer pourtant les photos vont dans mon flux de photos toute seul.

Me suis-je fait piraté?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2019)

Piraté ?


----------



## Wolfy31 (31 Juillet 2019)

Oui, c'est suspect que des photos qui n'ont jamais bouger se déplace maintenant une a un dans mon flux de photos(icloud donc) , alors qu'il n'ai pas relié a Icloud


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2019)

Wolfy31 a dit:


> Oui, c'est suspect que des photos qui n'ont jamais bouger se déplace maintenant une a un dans mon flux de photos(icloud donc) , alors qu'il n'ai pas relié a Icloud


Comment sont vos paramètres?


----------

